# new Egyptian Swift group



## thumpersalley (Mar 13, 2006)

I joined an ES yahoo group & it turned out to be a spam group where everyday there was an automated calendar reminder to go to a group selling pet supplies. Its an unmoderated group, the owner wont do anything about it & the person spamming will not stop. So I decided to make my own. Heres the link. Its moderated. Please join or send the link to others who you think may like to be a member. Im brand new to this breed so I hope the experts & novices both will join & help me & others who are needing to learn more. Thanks, Kim


http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/egyptianswiftpigeon/


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

A while back I joined that group but like you started getting all the spam and quit. 

I just joined your new group and look forward to discussing the breed.


----------

